# Ed's Bait Report 6/7



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Walleye fishing really picked up this past week. Anglers reported nice
catches of fish both in size and numbers. The best spots this week have
been the Pelican Lake and Flats areas. Anglers are pitching shad raps,
countdowns, little rippers, and walleye divers into the shallows or
trolling bottom bouncers and spinners out a bit deeper. The best bites
have been coming from the windy shores and have been early morning, midday, or late evening. In the Flats, anglers are working the north shore,
the areas near the old Flat road, Hog Bay, No Fish Bay, the area to the
east of the Mauvee bridge, and the Patience Point area. Other areas
reporting walleye action include the Doc Hagen area, Old Mill Bay, the
Cactus/Ft. Totten Point area, the bridges of Six Mile, 57, & 20, north end
of Creel, and Skadsens in East Bay. Shore fisherman are doing the best on Hwy 281 north of Minnewaukan, the bridges, the north end of Creel Bay, and along the dike at the new North Creel Landing. Shore fisherman report the best bite being just before dark and are using leeches and lindy rigs.
Pike continue to be caught in most areas of the lake with the north ends of
Six Mile Bay, anywhere in the Flats, Old Mill Bay, and north Creel being
the better spots. Try cranks, daredevils, smelt, leeches, or crawlers.
White bass fishing has also been pretty good with the best spots being the
north end of Creel Bay and the Channel A area. Don't forget to stop in and register for one of two amateur entries to this summers PWT being held on Devils Lake. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

